# Real Madrid - Barcellona. 21 Novembre 2015, 18.15. Tv Fox Sports



## Tifo'o (16 Novembre 2015)

Sabato 21 Novembre ci sarà la partita più attesa dell'anno a livello di calcio internazionale. Il classico tra il Real ed Il Barcellona. 

Il Real Madrid ha perso la sua prima partita in questa stagione contro il Siviglia nell'ultima giornata. Ed è scivolato al secondo posto con 24 punti. Mentre il Barcellona, nonostante un inizio non buono e la perdita di Messi, si trova comunque prima in classifica con 27. Grazie anche a Neymar e Suarez che non stanno facendo rimpiangere l'argentino.

Ancora non è chiaro della presenza di Messi o meno.


Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Sarà possibile seguire la partita su Fox Sports in diretta dalle 18.15.

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## admin (16 Novembre 2015)

18:15. Che orario...


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> 18:15. Che orario...



c'è juve milan alla sera


----------



## Lollo interista (16 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> 18:15. Che orario...



E invece è l'orario perfetto praticamente, in nordamerica è mattina e in asia non è ancora notte fonda
Anche in UK i match di cartello non si giocano MAI di sera
Solo noi abbiamo ancora le abitudini stile pay tv anni 90


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Novembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> E invece è l'orario perfetto praticamente, in nordamerica è mattina e in asia non è ancora notte fonda
> Anche in UK i match di cartello non si giocano MAI di sera
> Solo noi abbiamo ancora le abitudini stile pay tv anni 90


Anche perché per i giocatori non cambia molto giocare poco dopo le diciotto o poco dopo le venti, quindi mai come questa volta la scelta "mediatica" non inficia lo spettacolo sportivo.


----------



## Snake (16 Novembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> E invece è l'orario perfetto praticamente, in nordamerica è mattina e in asia non è ancora notte fonda
> Anche in UK i match di cartello non si giocano MAI di sera
> Solo noi abbiamo ancora le abitudini stile pay tv anni 90



i big match della liga però a me sembra li facciano quasi sempre in serata, l'anno scorso all'andata si giocò alla stessa ora ma al ritorno no. Derby di Madrid s'è giocato di sera così come Atletico Barca.


----------



## de sica (16 Novembre 2015)

Vivo a Madrid, e cercherò di andare a vederla!


----------



## Shevchenko (16 Novembre 2015)

Il real di panzitez fa schifo. Fanno solo catenaccio e ripartenze. Se si abbassano troppo con la linea difensiva il Barcellona li annientera' ed e' quello che spero che accada. Non dovevano mandare via Re Carlo per quello scarsone di panzitez.


----------



## Lollo interista (16 Novembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> i big match della liga però a me sembra li facciano quasi sempre in serata, l'anno scorso all'andata si giocò alla stessa ora ma al ritorno no. Derby di Madrid s'è giocato di sera così come Atletico Barca.



Vero,in Spagna ancora devono completare questa transizione; in UK (il prodotto mediatico per eccellenza) sono già avanti. Noi all'anno -1


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Il real di panzitez fa schifo. Fanno solo catenaccio e ripartenze. Se si abbassano troppo con la linea difensiva il Barcellona li annientera' ed e' quello che spero che accada. Non dovevano mandare via Re Carlo per quello scarsone di panzitez.



Io tifo sempre real anche se non vedo l'ora che lo cacciano


----------



## Shevchenko (17 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Io tifo sempre real anche se non vedo l'ora che lo cacciano



Pure io tifo Real. E' per questo che spero che prendano una bella imbarcata. Cosi forse lo cacceranno quello scarsone


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Pure io tifo Real. E' per questo che spero che prendano una bella imbarcata. Cosi forse lo cacceranno quello scarsone



lo so ma contro il barca no dai, speriamo lo caccino dopo, contro di loro non voglio perdere


----------



## Shevchenko (17 Novembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lo so ma contro il barca no dai, speriamo lo caccino dopo, contro di loro non voglio perdere



Credo che sia l'unica squadra che possa costargli l'esonero dopo una sonora sconfitta. Il Barca e l'Atletico Madrid.


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Credo che sia l'unica squadra che possa costargli l'esonero dopo una sonora sconfitta. Il Barca e l'Atletico Madrid.



cristiano non lo sopporta più e nemmeno gli altri, si troverà il modo di farlo cacciare, intanto battiamo il barca


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2015)

Messi dovrebbe esserci


----------



## de sica (21 Novembre 2015)

Divieto di avvicinarsi allo stadio per chi non è munito di biglietto!! la distanza massima a cui mantenersi è 500 metri. Super controlli e artificieri ovunque. 
Fonte: i miei occhi


----------



## 13-33 (21 Novembre 2015)

grandi campioni grande calcio spero di vedere tanti gol !!!!


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2015)

*Navas; Carvajal, Ramos, Varane, Marcelo; Kroos, Modric, Isco; Bale, Cristiano, Jesé. 

Bravo; Alves, Piqué, Mascherano, Alba; Busquets, Rakitic, Iniesta, Sergi Roberto; Neymar e Suárez*


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2015)

*Suarez 1-0 Barça

Gran gol*


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Novembre 2015)

0-1 Suarez .


----------



## BB7 (21 Novembre 2015)

Ottime giocate da subito


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2015)

Possono pure perdere oggi, ma secondo me il Barca NON significa solo Messi. Quando hai anche Suarez davanti...


----------



## koti (21 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Possono pure perdere oggi, ma secondo me il Barca NON significa solo Messi. Quando hai anche Suarez davanti...


Anche Neymar e Iniesta non sono proprio robetta.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2015)

sto arbitro è una vergogna


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2015)

sto arbitro è ancora una vergogna (2)


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2015)

*2-0 Neymar

Ma che ha fatto Iniesta?!*


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2015)

Neymar 0-2


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2015)

Come ho sempre detto.. Benitez si è costruito la carriera per 6 minuti


----------



## BB7 (21 Novembre 2015)

Il Barca li sta umiliando


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come ho sempre detto.. Benitez si è costruito la carriera per 6 minuti



sai quanti soldi che ci deve per avergli dato tanta grazia?


----------



## koti (21 Novembre 2015)

Real Madrid fino ad ora non pervenuto. Godo tantissimo per Benitez.


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco. Umiliazione vera.

C'è da dire che Cristiano Ronaldo (anche se nel secondo tempo dovesse fare tre gol) in queste partite è l'inutilità fatta calciatore. Dovrebbe giocare sempre contro Getafe e co


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Novembre 2015)

Prestazione ridicola del Real.
Neymar e Suarez pazzeschi,ma quando si buttano e rotolano mi fanno venir voglia di spaccare la TV.


----------



## Mou (21 Novembre 2015)

Il Real Madrid non è sceso in campo. Godo per Panzitez.


----------



## koti (21 Novembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Prestazione ridicola del Real.
> Neymar e Suarez pazzeschi,ma quando si buttano e rotolano mi fanno venir voglia di spaccare la TV.


Anche Iniesta molto bene. Vederlo giocare è un meraviglia.


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Novembre 2015)

Ancelotti se la starà spassando


----------



## admin (21 Novembre 2015)

*Gol pazzesco di Iniesta

3-0*


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Novembre 2015)

0-3 Iniesta ridicolizzati


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2015)

E sono tre.
Ma tranquilli adesso il Farlocco d'Oro ne fa 4 e la ribalta


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2015)

La Roma meglio che non giochi martedi


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Novembre 2015)

Centrocampo del Real come la dignità di Galliani: inesistente. 
Terzo gol da cineteca.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2015)

Adesso bisogna infierire, vai Messi


----------



## Butcher (21 Novembre 2015)

Chissà cosa ne pensano di Ancelotti ora!


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> La Roma meglio che non giochi martedi



quando si tratta di Champions la Roma è come se non giocasse mai


----------



## hiei87 (21 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pazzesco. Umiliazione vera.
> 
> C'è da dire che Cristiano Ronaldo (anche se nel secondo tempo dovesse fare tre gol) in queste partite è l'inutilità fatta calciatore. Dovrebbe giocare sempre contro Getafe e co


Eeeeh, ma ha segnato 567 gol in 560 partite....Ronaldo il fenomeno ne ha fatti la metà, Zidane non ne segnava 10 a stagione....
Grande giocatore Cristiano, è innegabile, ma quanto odio quando, parlando di calcio e di fuoriclasse, lo si fa soltanto con le cifre...
Tornando alla partita, non amo il Barca, ma godo per Perez che ha scaricato Ancelotti per prendere Benitez....


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2015)

Ronaldo se lo mangia, diamogli un rigore, please


----------



## BB7 (21 Novembre 2015)

Bale non vale 10 milioni


----------



## BB7 (21 Novembre 2015)

Voglio la manita in faccia a Benitez


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Novembre 2015)

0-4 Suarez ahaahaha


----------



## Sherlocked (21 Novembre 2015)

Benitez grande allenatore


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Novembre 2015)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Bale non vale 10 milioni



cosi come quel colombiano


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Novembre 2015)

mamma mia poteva essere la manita che asino


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2015)

Sto Munir è una pippa


----------



## Snake (21 Novembre 2015)

Munir è scandaloso


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Novembre 2015)

Van Basten darebbe le piste a cristina


----------



## Snake (21 Novembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Van Basten darebbe le piste a cristina



a questo Ronaldo sono in tanti a dare le piste ma già tra i giocatori in attività. 

La MSN meriterebbe di presenziare al completo nella cerimonia del pallone d'oro.


----------



## Dany20 (21 Novembre 2015)

Che pena Sanciopanza Benitez.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (21 Novembre 2015)

quando giochi con kroos modric ronaldo bale rodriguez benzema contro il barca è giusto che prendi pere su pere...cioè ma come cappero ti viene in mente di schierarti così??...bo...e per prendere questo hanno mandato a casa Carletto ...poi vabbè il barca è qualcosa di assurdo...un tridente cosi credo non si sia mai visto nella storia...


----------



## smallball (22 Novembre 2015)

terzo goal di Iniesta veramente da cineteca,inevitabile panolada dei tifosi Madrileni


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2015)

[MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION] allora come sta sto Iniesta?? Ultimamente mi pare che si sveglia solo alle partite importanti come faceva un certo Seedorf?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2015)

Perez, Benitez e i tifosi del Real (che criticavano Carletto nell'anno della Champions per non aver vinto pure il Campionato) si meritano questo.
I tifosi Madrileni sono più viziati di tutti.


----------



## Snake (22 Novembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> [MENTION=227]Snake[/MENTION] allora come sta sto Iniesta?? Ultimamente mi pare che si sveglia solo alle partite importanti come faceva un certo Seedorf?



i famosi gettoni... in questa squadra se lo può permettere diciamo. Comunque quest'anno già meglio rispetto al cadavere dell'anno scorso


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Novembre 2015)

Son riuscito a vedere la partita in un baretto. Prendersela coi singoli giocatori del Real Madrid e' una cosa ridicola. Questa squadra ha avuto meno gioco del nostro Milan. Centrocampo allucinante e fuori da ogni logica. James Rodriguez da trequartista messo fuori ruolo a fare la mezzala. Nessun equilibrio. L'unica partita in cui doveva mettere in campo Casemiro per dare equilibrio e per strappare palloni, lo lascia fuori. Bale, Ronaldo e Benzema potevano fare ben poco. Quando non si ha gioco, gli attaccanti sono quelli che soffrono piu' di tutti, per quanto forti siano. Il Real Madrid, i suoi tifosi e Perez si meritano questo scempio.

Ah non dimentichiamo che questa squadra e' perfetta per il 4-2-3-1 ma il ciccione non ci arriva. Allenatore scandaloso che ha distrutto una squadra che giocava bene.


----------



## Sir Pilade (22 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Son riuscito a vedere la partita in un baretto. Prendersela coi singoli giocatori del Real Madrid e' una cosa ridicola. Questa squadra ha avuto meno gioco del nostro Milan. Centrocampo allucinante e fuori da ogni logica. James Rodriguez da trequartista messo fuori ruolo a fare la mezzala. Nessun equilibrio. L'unica partita in cui doveva mettere in campo Casemiro per dare equilibrio e per strappare palloni, lo lascia fuori. Bale, Ronaldo e Benzema potevano fare ben poco. Quando non si ha gioco, gli attaccanti sono quelli che soffrono piu' di tutti, per quanto forti siano. Il Real Madrid, i suoi tifosi e Perez si meritano questo scempio.
> 
> Ah non dimentichiamo che questa squadra e' perfetta per il 4-2-3-1 ma il ciccione non ci arriva. Allenatore scandaloso che ha distrutto una squadra che giocava bene.



Come distrusse l'Inter l'anno del vostro ultimo scudetto. Io Benitez non lo reggo.


----------



## Mou (22 Novembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Son riuscito a vedere la partita in un baretto. Prendersela coi singoli giocatori del Real Madrid e' una cosa ridicola. Questa squadra ha avuto meno gioco del nostro Milan. Centrocampo allucinante e fuori da ogni logica. James Rodriguez da trequartista messo fuori ruolo a fare la mezzala. Nessun equilibrio. L'unica partita in cui doveva mettere in campo Casemiro per dare equilibrio e per strappare palloni, lo lascia fuori. Bale, Ronaldo e Benzema potevano fare ben poco. Quando non si ha gioco, gli attaccanti sono quelli che soffrono piu' di tutti, per quanto forti siano. Il Real Madrid, i suoi tifosi e Perez si meritano questo scempio.
> 
> Ah non dimentichiamo che questa squadra e' perfetta per il 4-2-3-1 ma il ciccione non ci arriva. Allenatore scandaloso che ha distrutto una squadra che giocava bene.



Panzitez ci arriva ma la piazza ha fatto pressioni per il 4-3-3, che si è rivelato un fallimento.


----------



## Shevchenko (22 Novembre 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Panzitez ci arriva ma la piazza ha fatto pressioni per il 4-3-3, che si è rivelato un fallimento.



La piazza puo' dire e fare quello che vuole, le decisioni le prende l'allenatore e basta. Quindi la colpa e' del ciccione. 
In ogni caso il Real Madrid mi e' sempre piaciuta come squadra, ma non nego che sto godendo. Si meriterebbero di non entrare nemmeno in Champions League l'anno prossimo, ma aihme' e' pura utopia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Novembre 2015)

Simpatizzo da sempre per il Real in campionato ma sono contento dell'imbarcata che hanno preso...sta bene a quel pagliaccio di Perez, ma credeva davvero di trovare uno meglio di Carletto senza poter ingaggiare Guardiola?!..


----------

